# loooking for flounder gigging



## ptaylor322 (Jun 2, 2009)

I am looking to go flounder gigging , but do not want to spend the money for the guide (sorry) I just want to try it out in December when it is allowed. I do my fishing from the bank ( I am land lockd at this time between boats and would like to try it gigging) I am willing to help with the cost . Let you guys know not I am not trying to learn your honye holes cause I can't go back and use your spots. i just wan t to try itn and get some flounder for my mother that I gigged. Before you tell me to go to a fish market I do quite well land locked , just want to try it gigging. If you want to help me pm me. I work days so nights are not a problem just not to to late I have to go on duty at 7:00 a.m.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

PM this guy....met him at 2cool gathering.....very nice guy and willing to show you some great ideas and areas to gig......This guy is really set up with some lights he has made and even videos some of his trips from a camera he has rigged to his hat.....nightgigger


----------



## ptaylor322 (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks, I give him a PM.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

ROD AND REEL IS MORE EFFECTIVE!


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

agrree with my buddy moganman lol..more fun and effective!


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Maybe during the month of November.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

yea rod and reel is more effective in november, and thats just because giggings illegal this month....lol
the rest of the year, not so much...gigging is supreme


----------



## ptaylor322 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey ,I know the fun of rod and reel, but I got into a conversation with someone about gigging here in Texas.See I have never gigged here ,I have in PensacolaFla and that it a whole different thing there, we used do it year around while we snorkled . I have seen the boat set ups and I heard that people wade with lights looking for the flounder, Just wnat to try it out *next* momth (lol)


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

PM Sent...


----------



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

*Me and my dad go gigging, it the best*

here are some pictures of some flatties I giged with my dad, it was a lot of fun and real easy. just buy a floating cooler, a underwater light from academy, a gig and a stringer and walk the banks until you see them. its not hard and you dont need a boat, I wish I lived closer I would show you hwo to do it.


----------

